# Strat Tele Hybrid



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I like making these Hybrid Guitars.This one has the Strat body shape and Neck pocket,double Humbucker routes,tele Control cavity route and Tele 7/8" jack hole.hardtail 2-1/16" string spacing on the front with 2-3/16"string spacing on the ferrule holes on the back.American Black Walnut,two piece body.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful guitar. Let us know how itt sounds


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy cow Gary!!! This one is gorgeous.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the look of the hybrid a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful as always....


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cool again... The little flat spot on the bottom... is that where the plug comes out? That caught my eye.... or is it the photo?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you,Yes,thats where the jack goes in.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a beauty! Love the walnut, I'm sure it sounds great as it looks. Great work!


----------



## gtarplayer (Aug 20, 2013)

wow!! Itchy Brother, How did you come up with such a great Idea!! its Gorgeous!! A true Master at his Craft!!!


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Itchy, I just about can't take how awesome your guitars are.

I've got a hunk of walnut, 9/4 x 9" x 7' that's been sitting around in the garage for damn near 20 years and I think I'm finally ready to do something with it :blink:. I just ran it through the planer and it looks great.

Did you buy templates for your guitars or make your own?

I've got a strat that I can steal all of the hardware from, maybe even the neck. I'm not so sure I want to try to make a neck. Placing the frets just seems like too much precision for me :laughing:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

wolfmanyoda said:


> Itchy, I just about can't take how awesome your guitars are.
> 
> I've got a hunk of walnut, 9/4 x 9" x 7' that's been sitting around in the garage for damn near 20 years and I think I'm finally ready to do something with it :blink:. I just ran it through the planer and it looks great.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out a Grizzly tools catalog. 

The president of their company is big into guitar making and they sell a LOT of useful tools / parts / supplies / instructional materials...

:yes:

Pretty much have everything you could want or need.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

OnealWoodworking said:


> You might want to check out a Grizzly tools catalog.
> 
> The president of their company is big into guitar making and they sell a LOT of useful tools / parts / supplies / instructional materials...
> 
> ...


Awesome, I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Templates*

Yes,I start with a bought Template and then buy some 1/2" acrylic plastic.i use the bought one which is too thin and make the thicker one.The router bearing stays on the thicker template better and can be used for a couple years unless you slip and route it LOL.the thin one is put away as a master just in case I need to make another working template.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> Yes,I start with a bought Template and then buy some 1/2" acrylic plastic.i use the bought one which is too thin and make the thicker one.The router bearing stays on the thicker template better and can be used for a couple years unless you slip and route it LOL.the thin one is put away as a master just in case I need to make another working template.


Awesome advice, thanks Itchy! :thumbsup:

I jumped the gun though and made my own shape for the first try, once I get it into presentable condition I'll post some pics. I'll probably end up getting a strat template for the next one though.


----------

